
Ask HN: What job would you offer a person w/experience but now fails interviews? - amazonavocado
This question can apply to any theoretical situation with a person that describes the above. Their past experience is mostly relevant to the jobs they interview for. But for some reason, despite demonstrating knowledge to prove their experience, they cannot pass anymore interviews.<p>Suppose you were able to fill in a paid job for them immediately. That job is whatever you choose. If you had a chance to choose a job for a person that describes the above, what kind of job would it be, and why?
======
WalterSear
Finding a single, definitive measurement for arbitrary amounts of string.

~~~
amazonavocado
Could you elaborate on this? Would it involve devising a new unit of
measurement? Your reply reminds me of this page:
[http://wiki.c2.com/?HowLongIsaPieceOfString](http://wiki.c2.com/?HowLongIsaPieceOfString)

